# Driver Info Center on Maxima



## fredjara1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Our 05 Maxima has a Driver Info Center that is nice informative. Tied in to it is the GPS system. We do have a problem and perhaps someone "in the know" can tell us what to do.

The Driver Info Center tells us when an oil change is due, etc. A "PIT STOP" sign fills the screen on engine start-up. The first time, we took in in to the dealer, and 50 bucks later, we were back on the road. This time the "PIT STOP" is telling us our tires need rotation. Do we have to take it in to the dealer each time the PIT STOP warning comes on to clear it? If we push the TRIP button, it switches to a different screen, but each time we start the engine, the annoying sign comes back on.

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## fredjara1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Never mind...I figured it out. :idhitit:


----------

